# Previsão curto prazo (até 3 dias) - Janeiro 2017



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2017 às 03:19)

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Nowcasting Radares*
- IPMA dinâmico
- Meteogalicia (Norte)
- AEMET (Espanha e regiões fronteiriças portuguesas)

*Nowcasting Satélite*
- Sat24 Ibéria
- Sat24 Madeira
- Eumetsat Realtime
- Eumetsat EUMETView (escolher RGB composites)
- NASA GOES East (p/ Açores, embora limitado, escolher North Hemisphere)

*Nowcasting Descargas eléctricas*
- IPMA DEA
- Meteogalicia DEA (Norte)
- Blitzortung | Mapa dinâmico (Rede entusiastas)
- Euclid
- OPC Lightning Strike Density (Açores/Madeira/Atlântico)
- AEMET DEA (Canárias/Madeira)

*Nowcasting Análise*
- Análise Eumetrain (Satélite+parâmetros ECMWF, etc, apenas para as 0,6,12 e 18z
- Cartas superfície MetOffice
- Análise frontal IPMA (escolher ECMWF+Análise frontal)
- NOAA OPC Atlantic Analysis
- Cartas superfície IM BERLIN


*Modelos de alta resolução:*
- IPMA Arome Continente ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Portugal continental-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Madeira ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Madeira-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Açores ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Açores-Arome)
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~2km, até 36h
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~5km, até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Norte ~4km, até 96h
- CLIMAAT WRF Açores, 6/24km, até 72h
- CLIMAAT WRF Madeira, ~2/8km, até 72h

*Modelos de média resolução:*
- IPMA ALADIN Continente ~9km, até 48h (escolher Península ibérica-Aladin)
- Meteociel ARPEGE Ibéria ~9km, até 96h
- AEMET HIRLAM EuroAtlantico ~12km até 72h
- Meteogalicia WRF Ibéria ~12km, até 96h
- MetOffice Euro4 ~12km, até 48h

*Modelos globais, baixa resolução:*
- GFS: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)

*Outputs especializados*
- Lightningwizard Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)
- Estofex Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)


*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2017 às 18:12)

A ser verdade, é extremamente injusto, a maior fatia volta a cair por estas bandas.



upload im


Em termos de vento vai estar agressivo, com maior incidência no troço litoral do costume.

Velocidade do vento



free image uploading

Rajadas





Este modelo é realmente muito bom a prever vento.
O IPMA já devia ter lançado o aviso do vento.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Jan 2017 às 18:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> A ser verdade, é extremamente injusto, a maior fatia volta a cair por estas bandas.


O AROME também anda simpático para a tua zona. 





Serra de Sintra bem regadinha.


----------



## Orion (1 Jan 2017 às 20:49)

GFS12z, probabilidade de acumulados superiores a...

 25mms entre as 12z de amanhã e as 12z do dia 3:






*Nota*: A probabilidade de acumulados superiores a 50mms é inferior a 5% neste período temporal.

 10mms entre as 12z de hoje e as 12z de amanhã:






 10mms entre as 12z de 2ª e as 12z de 3ª:






 10mms entre as 12z de 3ª e as 12z de 4ª:






 50mms entre as 12z do dia 1 e as 12z do dia 8:


----------



## Thomar (9 Jan 2017 às 11:21)

Bom dia! Vou "desenterrar"  este tópico pois alguns poderão ver alguma chuva, pouca é certo, mas é melhor do que nada.
Apesar do IPMA falar em possibilidade de chuva, nas previsões por localidade não encontrei nenhuma localidade do litoral norte com uma percentagem superior a 0%!


*Previsão para 3ª feira, 10.janeiro.2017*

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Períodos de céu muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade a
partir do final da tarde.
*Possibilidade de ocorrência de períodos de chuva fraca na região
Norte e no litoral da região Centro até ao início da tarde.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante norte,
soprando moderado a forte (20 a 40 km/h), com rajadas até 65 km/h
no litoral oeste.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h)
do quadrante norte com rajadas até 80 km/h.
Formação de geada, em especial nas regiões do interior.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade a
partir do final da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de norte, tornando-se
moderado (20 a 35 km/h) a partir do início da tarde.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade a
partir do final da tarde.
*Possibilidade de ocorrência de períodos de chuva fraca até ao
início da tarde.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante norte,
soprando moderado (20 a 35 km/h) a partir do início da tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

_ESTADO DO MAR_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 1 a 2 metros, aumentando
gradualmente para 3 a 4 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15/17ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste inferiores a 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 17ºC

METEOROLOGISTA: Ricardo Tavares.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 9 de janeiro de 2017 às 6:15 UTC_


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Jan 2017 às 11:53)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia! Vou "desenterrar"  este tópico pois alguns poderão ver alguma chuva, pouca é certo, mas é melhor do que nada.
> Apesar do IPMA falar em possibilidade de chuva, nas previsões por localidade não encontrei nenhuma localidade do litoral norte com uma percentagem superior a 0%!
> 
> 
> ...



A percentagem corresponde à probabilidade de precipitação superior a 1mm. O que quer isto dizer? Quer dizer que o IPMA acredita na possibilidade de chuva fraca ou chuvisco, mas não acredita que acumule 1mm, é isto que eu interpreto.


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Jan 2017 às 09:39)

Ora bem, desenterrando este tópico que compreensivamente tem tido pouca atividade, amanhã vai chover qualquer coisa no Noroeste. Talvez nem chegue a 1 mm mas já é alguma coisa


----------



## Iuri (12 Jan 2017 às 10:16)

https://www.ventusky.com


----------



## joselamego (14 Jan 2017 às 18:24)

_*Do nosso IPMA...


Comunicado válido entre* _*2017-01-12 17:46:00* e *2017-01-18 23:59:00
*
_Assunto:_ Tempo seco e relativamente frio

Após a descida dos valores da temperatura ar prevista para dias 13 e 14 de janeiro, a qual efetivamente se verificou, até meio da próxima semana não se preveem alterações significativas desta grandeza. Assim, a temperatura mínima deverá variar aproximadamente entre -4º e 3ºC, sendo ligeiramente mais elevada, entre 6º e 8ºC, na orla costeira. A temperatura máxima deverá variar aproximadamente entre 8º e 10ºC nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro, com valores inferiores na região da Serra da Estrela, onde não deverá ultrapassar 5 a 7ºC, e valores superiores no restante território, entre 12º a 16ºC. 

A partir de dia 18, um cenário relativamente provável aponta para uma nova descida dos valores da temperatura do ar. 

Até dia 18 ter-se-á tempo seco, com o céu a apresentar-se pouco nublado ou limpo, embora temporariamente com períodos de maior nebulosidade no interior da região Norte durante a tarde. O vento será fraco a moderado do quadrante norte, temporariamente moderado a forte nas terras altas. Há condições para formação de geada, em especial nas regiões do interior. No dia 18, poderá haver um aumento de nebulosidade na generalidade do território 

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar: 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa 
Para mais detalhes sobre os avisos meteorológicos emitidos consultar: 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/


----------



## cookie (16 Jan 2017 às 11:34)

Ipma alerta para a chegada de geada negra  http://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/...istritos-de-portugal-continental-5607830.html

*Todos os distritos de Portugal continental vão estar sob aviso amarelo na quarta e na quinta-feira devido ao tempo frio. Especialistas alertam para a possível ocorrência de geada negra.*

De acordo com o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), os 18 distritos do continente vão estar sob aviso amarelo devido à persistência de valores baixos da temperatura mínima entre a meia-noite de quarta-feira e as seis horas de quinta-feira.

As temperaturas vão descer entre quatro e nove graus Celsius a partir de quarta-feira em Portugal continental devido a uma massa de ar continental mais fria e seca.

Na sequência desta massa de ar, está prevista uma descida da temperatura mínima da ordem dos quatro a seis graus e uma descida das máximas de sete a nove graus.

O aviso amarelo corresponde a uma "situação de risco para determinadas atividades dependentes da situação meteorológica".

O IPMA prevê para esta segunda-feira no continente céu geralmente limpo, aumentando temporariamente de nebulosidade junto à fronteira norte, em especial durante a tarde e vento em geral fraco predominando de nordeste, soprando moderado nas terras altas das regiões Centro e sul, e rodando temporariamente para norte no litoral oeste durante a tarde.

A previsão aponta ainda para possibilidade de ocorrência de neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais do nordeste transmontano, acentuado arrefecimento noturno, com formação de geada em especial nas regiões do interior e pequena subida da temperatura mínima na região Norte. Adicionalmente, sobretudo nos dias 18 e 19, o vento soprará moderado a forte de leste e a humidade relativa será muito baixa, fatores que poderão potenciar a geada negra.

Quanto às temperaturas, em Lisboa vão oscilar entre cinco e 16 graus celsius, no Porto entre três e 15, em Vila Real entre um e 10, em Viseu entre um e 12, em Bragança entre -2 e 11, na Guarda entre -1 e oito, em Coimbra entre três e 14, em Castelo Branco entre quatro e 14, em Santarém entre dois e 16, em Évora entre um e 15, em Beja entre três e 14 e em Faro entre oito e 18.

O IPMA colocou também sete ilhas dos Açores sob aviso amarelo devido à previsão de chuva e vento.

No grupo oriental, ilhas de São Miguel e Santa Maria, o aviso para precipitação vigora entre as 15 horas de segunda-feira e as três horas de terça-feira (quatro horas em Lisboa).

Para o grupo central, ilhas do Pico, Faial, Graciosa, Terceira e São Jorge, o aviso amarelo para chuva e vento mantém-se entre as nove horas e as 21 horas.

Segundo a Delegação Regional dos Açores do IPMA, "estes avisos devem-se a um sistema frontal que condiciona o estado do tempo em todo o arquipélago", sendo que a precipitação deverá ser pontualmente forte e o vento não deverá ultrapassar os 100 quilómetros por hora.

O aviso amarelo é o menos grave de uma escala de três e representa risco para determinadas atividades dependentes da situação meteorológica.


----------



## Iuri (16 Jan 2017 às 11:45)

Olha a língua gelada a chegar...


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Jan 2017 às 23:01)

GFS a pôr -10ºC em Portugal, raro:


----------



## Lightning (18 Jan 2017 às 00:01)

Bah... Deve ser o mais generoso para a minha zona.


----------



## Iuri (18 Jan 2017 às 10:55)

E a vaga propriamente dita chega hoje ao final do dia...


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2017 às 16:51)

Já a ISO 0ºC parece querer ficar connosco até dia 23, o que ainda vai gerar bastantes noites geladas.


----------



## David sf (18 Jan 2017 às 22:29)

A muito curto prazo, e com as devidas reservas, *uma vez que o ECMWF não prevê precipitação*, poderemos estar a poucas horas de ver cair neve no Algarve e sueste alentejano:







Olhando para os perfis do GFS e para a baixa humidade relativa nos níveis baixos, não descartaria que a precipitação que ocorresse fosse sob a forma de neve a qualquer cota, inclusive nas praias.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (18 Jan 2017 às 23:08)

David sf disse:


> A muito curto prazo, e com as devidas reservas, *uma vez que o ECMWF não prevê precipitação*, poderemos estar a poucas horas de ver cair neve no Algarve e sueste alentejano:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ai _jasus_! SE isto chegar a ser verdade (embora pessoalmente não acredite mesmo nada...), prometo relatar o evento! Resta-nos aguardar!!!


----------



## Norther (19 Jan 2017 às 09:05)

Também para madrugada de sexta, o gfs prevê alguma precipitação para região da beira Baixa  e ainda deve haver condições para nevar devido ao frio acumulado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2017 às 11:18)




----------



## cookie (19 Jan 2017 às 12:36)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Ai _jasus_! SE isto chegar a ser verdade (embora pessoalmente não acredite mesmo nada...), prometo relatar o evento! Resta-nos aguardar!!!


E não é que nevou mesmo?

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Prof BioGeo (19 Jan 2017 às 14:09)

cookie disse:


> E não é que nevou mesmo?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


É verdade! Mas não na zona onde me encontro (Moura). Acredito que pela madrugada e observando as imagens de radar, possa ter caído alguma coisa na zona de Barrancos a Santo Aleixo da Restauração. Mas aqui em Moura, nada! Apenas algumas _virga_ por volta da 07:30, como já referi noutro local e muito, muito frio!


----------



## Cesar (20 Jan 2017 às 01:10)

Mantem-se a probabilidade de neve no interior sexta feira.


Norther disse:


> Também para madrugada de sexta, o gfs prevê alguma precipitação para região da beira Baixa  e ainda deve haver condições para nevar devido ao frio acumulado.


----------



## Norther (20 Jan 2017 às 08:17)

Cesar disse:


> Mantem-se a probabilidade de neve no interior sexta feira.




Enevoado esta o céu, mas duvido que precipite algo, as nuvens já vêem muito desgastadas de Espanha


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jan 2017 às 22:56)

Temperaturas máximas e mínimas devem aumentar gradualmente ao longo da semana, as máximas para valores normais e as mínimas ligeiramente abaixo da média, como está a ser habitual nas últimas semanas.

Quanto a chuva, andamos à nora... a previsão semanal prevê chuva a mais de 144h, mas, mesmo que chegue a ser verdade, já vai muito tarde para salvar Janeiro. É óbvio que vai ser um mês seco. Mas certezas só no fim, que isto da meteorologia pode pregar partidas.

Uma coisa interessante que tenho reparado nos últimos meses é que, mesmo com o bicho do aquecimento global a atormentar o nosso clima, a temperatura mínima consegue manter-se estável, se não mesmo abaixo da média. Pelo contrário, quando a temperatura máxima consegue ver uma oportunidade para subir (personificando este parâmetro), esta vai até ao limite. Mas isto é apenas um aparte, se calhar apenas acontece na minha zona, pelos dados que tenho.


----------



## Orion (20 Jan 2017 às 23:10)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Uma coisa interessante que tenho reparado nos últimos meses é que, mesmo com o bicho do aquecimento global a atormentar o nosso clima, a temperatura mínima consegue manter-se estável, se não mesmo abaixo da média. Pelo contrário, quando a temperatura máxima consegue ver uma oportunidade para subir (personificando este parâmetro), esta vai até ao limite. Mas isto é apenas um aparte, se calhar apenas acontece na minha zona, pelos dados que tenho.



Talvez porque PT, em geral, tem pouca nebulosidade?


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jan 2017 às 23:44)

Orion disse:


> Talvez porque PT, em geral, tem pouca nebulosidade?



Muito provavelmente.


----------



## joselamego (22 Jan 2017 às 19:10)

Bela saída 12 do Europeu para a próxima semana.... o litoral norte e centro na quarta serão os beneficiados, mas depois na sexta (27 jan)  o sul também!


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Jan 2017 às 19:22)

joselamego disse:


> Bela saída 12 do Europeu para a próxima semana.... o litoral norte e centro na quarta serão os beneficiados, mas depois na sexta (27 jan)  o sul também!


Todo o pais merece esta chuvinha para ser justo deveria de chover bem em todo o pais mas já se se sabe que isso é impossível!, vamos esperar o ECM e o GFS estão em consonância em relação á alteração do estado do tempo na próxima semana espero que seja desta!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## james (23 Jan 2017 às 11:54)

A previsão  descritiva do IPMA para a próxima quinta - feira não está má :

Céu encoberto.
Períodos de chuva persistente. 
Vento com rajadas até  90 km / h


----------



## Peixoto (25 Jan 2017 às 21:38)

Finalmente, regressa a neve!!!
Quais as apostas? Talvez a cota dos 1000 metros a partir do meio da tarde.
E para sexta-feira há possibilidade da cota descer para os 800 metros.
O que dizem os especialistas aqui do fórum?


----------



## james (26 Jan 2017 às 11:56)

Para o próximo domingo boa rega em perspectiva,  a atingir principalmente o Norte. 

Deverá ser um evento com queda de precipitação estratiforme, por isso bastante democrático. 

Alguns locais do NO com previsão de mais de 70 mm.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jan 2017 às 12:08)

james disse:


> Para o próximo domingo boa rega em perspectiva,  a atingir principalmente o Norte.
> 
> Deverá ser um evento com queda de precipitação estratiforme, por isso bastante democrático.
> 
> Alguns locais do NO com previsão de mais de 70 mm.



Algumas imagens ilustrativas:












Domingo é daqueles eventos localizados que ocorrem normalmente no litoral norte, frentes estacionárias, mas desta vez é mesmo preciso porque o cenário já estava agreste por lá. Pode ser que salve Janeiro!


----------



## criz0r (26 Jan 2017 às 14:04)

As serras do Norte poderão ver um bom nevão com o pós-frontal que se avizinha, olhando às previsões do GFS também as Serras da Freita,Montemuro,Malcata e até do Açôr têm essa possibilidade.


----------



## Pek (26 Jan 2017 às 17:03)

Acumulación de nieve a 3 días:

Zona norte:





Zona centro de Portugal y Sistema Central hasta Gredos





Detalle Serra da Estrela





Detalle Nordeste Transmontano a +42 horas:


----------



## Orion (26 Jan 2017 às 21:14)

A situação meteorológica em rabiscos... 






A oeste dos Açores já se está a formar a próxima frente (setas vermelho) com ar tropical. Esta frente tem origem num cavado com algumas bolsas de ar mais frio em altitude (círculo a amarelo). A frente irá mover-se para leste (seta a azul), devendo começar a afetar os Açores a partir de amanhã e o continente lá para o fim de sábado.

Não obstante a aparente falta de obstáculos ao seu movimento, o anticiclone (círculo a verde preenchido), que geralmente estará situado a sul/sudoeste dos Açores irá condicionar de forma determinante o estado do tempo. Aquando da passagem pelos Açores a frente terá uma intensidade interessante perto da superfície mas terá pouco suporte em altitude. Já quando a frente chegar ao continente o anticiclone irá expandir-se para nordeste (círculo verde a tracejado), impedindo que ocorra chuva no sul continental.

Está ainda em aberto a formação de uma pequena _cut-off_ em altitude sobre os Açores com consequências provavelmente irrelevantes.

Em suma, os Açores não deverão ter muita chuva (deverá ser maioritariamente estratiforme). Já o norte continental poderá ter acumulados locais significativos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Jan 2017 às 17:11)

O próximo evento de chuva será no último dia do mês. Com o AA para SW dos Açores, a depressão consegue deformar-se e afetar Portugal Continental:






Ficando um núcleo no centro do país:






A frente associada à baixa pressão é muito lenta, capaz de demorar 1 dia inteiro para atravessar o país:


























Só às 6h da manhã do inicio de Fevereiro é que nos deve largar.

O vento deve ser mais intenso durante a manhã do dia 31. Quanto às temperaturas, não devem alterar significativamente.

O Atlântico Norte está bastante ativo, o início de Fevereiro promete.


----------



## António josé Sales (29 Jan 2017 às 17:19)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O próximo evento de chuva será no último dia do mês. Com o AA para SW dos Açores, a depressão consegue deformar-se e afetar Portugal Continental:





guisilva5000 disse:


> Ficando um núcleo no centro do país:





guisilva5000 disse:


> A frente associada à baixa pressão é muito lenta, capaz de demorar 1 dia inteiro para atravessar o país:





guisilva5000 disse:


> Só às 6h da manhã do inicio de Fevereiro é que nos deve largar.
> 
> O vento deve ser mais intenso durante a manhã do dia 31. Quanto às temperaturas, não devem alterar significativamente.
> 
> O Atlântico Norte está bastante ativo, o início de Fevereiro promete.


Excelente explicação, parabéns pareces um meteorologista profissional!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Orion (29 Jan 2017 às 19:00)

Muito vento e pouca chuva (chuviscos) prevista. Entretanto, continua a nevoeirada nos Açores. A humidade em questão nem vem das Caraíbas mas sim do Pacífico ao largo do México.


----------



## Orion (29 Jan 2017 às 20:48)

Orion disse:


> Muito vento e pouca chuva (chuviscos) prevista. Entretanto, continua a nevoeirada nos Açores. A humidade em questão nem vem das Caraíbas mas sim do Pacífico ao largo do México.



O evento em si não tem nada de extraordinário. Se passasse por cima o cenário mais gravoso.

A ciclogénese não é explosiva e o cavamento será gradual. Antes da sua chegada haverá um ligeiro aumento do vento fruto da interação entre o anticiclone e algumas ciclogéneses que ocorrem a norte do arquipélago.

Acho que a maior maçada vem da duração inerente ao vento médio (que podia ser pior como já foi)...






... do que propriamente das rajadas (+-110 km/h):






De resto, vento de oeste é a circulação predominante. Da mesma forma, a ondulação de oeste protege a generalidade dos portos e habitações.

Acrescento que a pouca chuva associada resultará de uma alteração significativa no fluxo de humidade em altitude. A 700 hPa a frente será isto:






Abaixo há mais humidade e deverá haver alguma ventania. Como tal, e como prémio de consolação, os chuviscos/chuva miúda com poderão cair com alguma intensidade  (paralelamente à muita nevoeirada).


----------



## Morenito (30 Jan 2017 às 01:45)

Orion disse:


> O evento em si não tem nada de extraordinário. Se passasse por cima o cenário mais gravoso.
> 
> A ciclogénese não é explosiva e o cavamento será gradual. Antes da sua chegada haverá um ligeiro aumento do vento fruto da interação entre o anticiclone e algumas ciclogéneses que ocorrem a norte do arquipélago.
> 
> ...


boas orion e assim  pa ja e uma expeculaçao porque ainda ta longe sim evento vai acontecer mar vai tar bem perigoso  evento sera agressivo mas inda e cedo pa sbr se a ciclogenese sera explusiva ou nao sabes isso se for sera algo bem severo se n for logo se ve certo e mudança de padrao ta feita dias e dias chuvosos bons eventos certo mas temos dar tempo ao tempo sao previsoes ate la a uma cena ou outra muda amanha ou dps ja pds dizer e uma ciclogense explosiva ou nao espero e esperamos todos meteoloucos que realmente seija evento severo temporal antiga como tivemos no inverno 2013 se se lembrao por volta 17 ou 20 21 fevereiro quando aconteceu ciclogenese das mais violentas ja tivemos em portugal desde a registo e 2014 inverno rigoroso que foi . chamo de ciclone explosivo a ciclogenese sou uma pessoa ja segue o tempo desde miudo . conhecço muito sobre clima n digo n  conheças mas a que ser algo prudente hoje em dia e esperar um dia cada vez o antlantico norte esta bem activo esta ser cozinhado tipo duma bomba la nos atingira e certo n sabemos inda pk ta um pouco distante a força nos atingira ja aprendi soficiente e vou aprendendo e presiso viver dia cada vez por isso o que tiver de ser sera.e deus queira anticiclone dos açores se mantenha bem longe durante uns bons tempos n faz falta ca ainda a muita seca a combater presisamos depressoes cavadas perturbaçoes etc em portugal os modelos mantem .se fieis a si mesmo nas ultimas saidas aumentarao bem a precipitaçao vento etc  n se pode ficar logo negativo quando um modelo tem a loucura de tirar um pouco ou assim eles voltao a repor ou por dobro agora a que dar graças a deus finalmente ta ai tao desejada mudança de padrao ;Dsaudaçoes


----------



## Orion (30 Jan 2017 às 02:32)

Morenito disse:


> boas orion



Boas.



Morenito disse:


> inda e cedo pa sbr se a ciclogenese sera explusiva ou nao sabes isso se for sera algo bem severo se n for logo se ve



Verdade. O ECM 12z não mostra uma ciclogénese explosiva e no GFS depende da saída (a das 18h é mais severa na pressão central). Mas o cavamento rápido - vertente do vento - é mais relevante para os Açores do que propriamente para o continente.



Morenito disse:


> conhecço muito sobre clima n digo n conheças mas a que ser algo prudente hoje em dia





Morenito disse:


> o antlantico norte esta bem activo esta ser *cozinhado tipo duma bomba la nos atingira *e certo n sabemos inda pk ta um pouco distante a força nos atingira



Isso é terrorismo meteorológico 

Tudo indica que a depressão estará bem longe mas vai-se vendo com o tempo, sim. Todavia, creio que dificilmente se chegará a este estado:


----------



## criz0r (30 Jan 2017 às 10:06)

O ECMWF a não ser que dê uma volta de 180º continua a modelar algo "explosivo", mantém-se fiel a este cenário há mais de uma semana,






Até a barraca abana na Costa Galega ,


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2017 às 11:19)

Essa depressão vai passar longe para nos afectar de forma tão severa...o principal que cá chega é mesmo a ondulação...Chuva mais no Norte e vento também mais no norte que duvido que até chegue aos 90 ou 100km/h. melhor que essa é a depressão de dia 3 que passa mais próximo da Galiza mas será outro bom evento Nortenho...


----------



## ecobcg (30 Jan 2017 às 11:29)

Morenito disse:


> boas orion e assim  pa ja e uma expeculaçao porque ainda ta longe sim evento vai acontecer mar vai tar bem perigoso  evento sera agressivo mas inda e cedo pa sbr se a ciclogenese sera explusiva ou nao sabes isso se for sera algo bem severo se n for logo se ve certo e mudança de padrao ta feita dias e dias chuvosos bons eventos certo mas temos dar tempo ao tempo sao previsoes ate la a uma cena ou outra muda amanha ou dps ja pds dizer e uma ciclogense explosiva ou nao espero e esperamos todos meteoloucos que realmente seija evento severo temporal antiga como tivemos no inverno 2013 se se lembrao por volta 17 ou 20 21 fevereiro quando aconteceu ciclogenese das mais violentas ja tivemos em portugal desde a registo e 2014 inverno rigoroso que foi . chamo de ciclone explosivo a ciclogenese sou uma pessoa ja segue o tempo desde miudo . conhecço muito sobre clima n digo n  conheças mas a que ser algo prudente hoje em dia e esperar um dia cada vez o antlantico norte esta bem activo esta ser cozinhado tipo duma bomba la nos atingira e certo n sabemos inda pk ta um pouco distante a força nos atingira ja aprendi soficiente e vou aprendendo e presiso viver dia cada vez por isso o que tiver de ser sera.e deus queira anticiclone dos açores se mantenha bem longe durante uns bons tempos n faz falta ca ainda a muita seca a combater presisamos depressoes cavadas perturbaçoes etc em portugal os modelos mantem .se fieis a si mesmo nas ultimas saidas aumentarao bem a precipitaçao vento etc  n se pode ficar logo negativo quando um modelo tem a loucura de tirar um pouco ou assim eles voltao a repor ou por dobro agora a que dar graças a deus finalmente ta ai tao desejada mudança de padrao ;Dsaudaçoes



Já agora agradecia que pudesse escrever em Português legível... É uma autêntica depressão ler esse texto... Vai bonito este fórum vai....


----------



## Paulo H (30 Jan 2017 às 11:44)

ecobcg disse:


> Já agora agradecia que pudesse escrever em Português legível... É uma autêntica depressão ler esse texto... Vai bonito este fórum vai....



Talvez seja possível instalar corretor ortográfico nas caixas de texto.. As aplicações do _Microsoft Office (word, outlook_.._)_ permitem instalar corretor ortográfico..
O texto anterior tem 317 palavras e 53 erros (16.7%). Não tem mal errar, mas se forem usadas aplicações com corretor ortográfico, aprendemos sempre algo novo (eu incluído).


----------



## Célia Salta (30 Jan 2017 às 11:52)

Paulo H disse:


> Talvez seja possível instalar corretor ortográfico nas caixas de texto.. As aplicações do _Microsoft Office (word, outlook_.._)_ permitem instalar corretor ortográfico..
> O texto anterior tem 317 palavras e 53 erros (16.7%). Não tem mal errar, mas se forem usadas aplicações com corretor ortográfico, aprendemos sempre algo novo (eu incluído).



O chrome já tem, o problema e que algumas pessoas mesmo assim não os corrigem...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (30 Jan 2017 às 14:00)

E pontuação, já agora, também não seria má ideia. Só para ninguém morrer com falta de ar.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Jan 2017 às 14:43)

Morenito disse:


> boas orion e assim  pa ja e uma expeculaçao porque ainda ta longe sim evento vai acontecer mar vai tar bem perigoso  evento sera agressivo mas inda e cedo pa sbr se a ciclogenese sera explusiva ou nao sabes isso se for sera algo bem severo se n for logo se ve certo e mudança de padrao ta feita dias e dias chuvosos bons eventos certo mas temos dar tempo ao tempo sao previsoes ate la a uma cena ou outra muda amanha ou dps ja pds dizer e uma ciclogense explosiva ou nao espero e esperamos todos meteoloucos que realmente seija evento severo temporal antiga como tivemos no inverno 2013 se se lembrao por volta 17 ou 20 21 fevereiro quando aconteceu ciclogenese das mais violentas ja tivemos em portugal desde a registo e 2014 inverno rigoroso que foi . chamo de ciclone explosivo a ciclogenese sou uma pessoa ja segue o tempo desde miudo . conhecço muito sobre clima n digo n  conheças mas a que ser algo prudente hoje em dia e esperar um dia cada vez o antlantico norte esta bem activo esta ser cozinhado tipo duma bomba la nos atingira e certo n sabemos inda pk ta um pouco distante a força nos atingira ja aprendi soficiente e vou aprendendo e presiso viver dia cada vez por isso o que tiver de ser sera.e deus queira anticiclone dos açores se mantenha bem longe durante uns bons tempos n faz falta ca ainda a muita seca a combater presisamos depressoes cavadas perturbaçoes etc em portugal os modelos mantem .se fieis a si mesmo nas ultimas saidas aumentarao bem a precipitaçao vento etc  n se pode ficar logo negativo quando um modelo tem a loucura de tirar um pouco ou assim eles voltao a repor ou por dobro agora a que dar graças a deus finalmente ta ai tao desejada mudança de padrao ;Dsaudaçoes


Nada contra as tuas intervenções, mas como aqui já foi dito tens de estar mais atento aos erros ortográficos e usar pontuação( virgulas, pontos finais, etc..), porque senão torna-se uma confusão para os leitores.


----------

